# how do you protect your Kindle from damage?



## RichardMW (Aug 31, 2009)

I have had a Kindle 2 for almost a year now and it has been replaced twice by Amazon because of damage that probably resulted from falls.
I have a M-Edge GO! Jacket for Amazon Kindle. It seems to provide basic protection. 
But, the Kindle broke when dropped about 6 inches to a table. The second failure was when the Kindle 2 was buried in a backpack attached to a bike rider who fill down.

Clearly, the Kindle is a little fragile and has to be handled carefully.
Can anyone recommend a Kindle jacket/protector that can provide more security when travelling?

My latest replacement Kindle has 3 more months of Amazon warrenty protection.
Has anyone bought one of the extended warrenties? Do you think that they are a good idea?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have put both of my Kindles in Oberon covers and have not had any problems.  I rarely take them out and since the Oberon covers extend out a bit from the Kindle if they were to fall the Oberon takes the brunt of the fall and not the Kindle.
Well worth the expense in my opinion.  I also carry my Oberon covered K2i in a Borsa Bella bag in a larger bag with a camera, makeup, chargers etc. and have had no problems.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

For starters, I'd never, ever bury my Kindle in a back pack - certainly not do that and then get on a bike!

I bought a Go cover and it's going back to Amazon.  I always used an Executive cover from M-Edge with my K1 and it offered great protection.  The Go, not so much.  It doesn't have nearly the degree of padding that the Executive or Platform from M-Edge have,
and there's no way to close it up.

For my new DXG, I bought an M-Edge Platform (same excellent padding and closure as the Executive) and an Oberon.  I love the artistry of the Oberon, and I think it's adequate protection around the house.  If I were taking the Kindle out into the world, I'd 
probably put it in the M-Edge just because the padding seems a little thicker.  If traveling, I'd probably put the Kindle inside the
M-Edge and then put the Kindle in the M-Edge inside another padded carrying case - alone, not with other stuff.

I think extended warranty has to be bought within the first 30 days of ownership, but I'm not sure.  I'm sitting on the fence about whether I should buy an extended warranty for my DXG.  I never did the warranty thing for my K1, and it's still working fine after nearly 2 and 1/2 years of daily use.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I put mine in a Klear Kase - seems top work well.  Better than the naked kindle I was told!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I was going to say the KlearKase sounds like the solution to your problem. It appears to be the most durable of the cases that I have seen. I have not used it, so I cannot say anything based on personal experience, but I would think that a case made from the material used in the windows of an F-16 fighter will help protect your Kindle.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Mine is in a Speck cover...the cover extends over the past the edges of the K2, so that even if it fell on the edge, only the case would hit the floor. I dropped mine from waist height onto an oak hardwood floor last winter (I just got it for Christmas), and no damage at all. At our lake property, I use a Guardian to protect against water (I ordered a KlearKase, returned it, and am waiting on a replacement).

I also have a VB mini laptop bag that I use when traveling--it holds my K2, light, charger and cell charger very nicely.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

The M-Edge Latitude cover is well padded and zips on all sides.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

My Oberon cover has been incredible. I don't feel safe putting my Ziva into anything else.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I personally use the Guardian, but doubt that normal people would like using it for that purpose.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Search " casecrown memory kindle " on Amazon.  The Kindle 2 cases are available with and without a pocket and they also have DX cases.  You can read with the Kindle in the case (even though it is well padded) or at home slip it out for reading.

I do not have one of these cases, but if I were to sustain damage to my Kindle, I'd be right on one!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

My K2 is in a skin, then in an Oberon, M-Edge, or Javo-Edge when it's just laying around the house. If it's on the go with me, then it gets slipped into its own section in my bag. If no sections, then it goes into a Borsa Bella (un-flowery) lightly padded fabric zipper bag with handle. It's never bare!

Funny, but I don't seem to protect my iPad in such a fashion. It's always in a case, and I try to use separate compartments in my handbag. I do always look for a handbag into which it will fit.  

I just don't have enough cases or bags! Will I EVER have enough?!?!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I recently tried my Kindle in one of my Coach bags. It fits in one of the pockets if it's standing up. When my new Oberon in delivered, I will probably get some sort of sleeve. The M-Edge platfom is closed on top so I wouldn't have to worry about the top of my Kindle. But I'll want to use my Oberon. My roo is too big. So, off to look for a sleeve. No it never stops.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Richard, are you saying your Kindle broke while inside the Go case dropped 6 inches to a table?  And in a Go case inside a backpack when the rider fell?  I used a Go case for a long time, and carried the Kindle in a tote bag with lots of other stuff, and nothing ever happened.  Just recently I noticed one of my keys slipped inside and I panicked and bought a different case, but the K is fine.  I thought the Go provided very good protection, so I'm really surprised. 

If the damage occurred before you started using the Go cover (can't tell from your post), then just add a skin for scratch protection, and you should be fine in my opinion.


----------



## RichardMW (Aug 31, 2009)

fancynancy,

The Kindle 2 was in the Go case both times when dropped.
First time, from 6 inches, the screen was frozen. It looked like the "dead author" in a cracked mirror.
The second time, my son had taken it and placed it in his backpack en route to a tennis court. Bike accident at medium speed going down a hill. He rolled off the bike and probably the back pack hit the ground when he did. The Kindle was basically dead. No "dead authors" on screen.

I thought the Go case was reasonably padded, but however it hit the ground, the case did not do a good job of protecting the Kindle 2.
I had deliberately chosen the Go case because it did not have a clasp or zipper. Both of those seemed like an unnecessary nuisance.

I am re-evaluating now and looking for a more shock resistant case than the m-edge Go. I don't want a bulky case, but I need one that works better.



fancynancy said:


> Richard, are you saying your Kindle broke while inside the Go case dropped 6 inches to a table? And in a Go case inside a backpack when the rider fell? I used a Go case for a long time, and carried the Kindle in a tote bag with lots of other stuff, and nothing ever happened. Just recently I noticed one of my keys slipped inside and I panicked and bought a different case, but the K is fine. I thought the Go provided very good protection, so I'm really surprised.
> 
> If the damage occurred before you started using the Go cover (can't tell from your post), then just add a skin for scratch protection, and you should be fine in my opinion.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

The best case I have that protects my Kindle is the M Edge Latitude. It zips all the way around the Kindle so nothing can sneak in and damage the screen.


----------



## tnolan (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree. I also have a M-Edge Latitude, and feel my kindle is well protected in it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

My K1 I got used back in Feb 2009 when the K2 came out was just in the Amazon case it came with.  Not a good case at all, but my Kindle doesn't leave the hose all that often and is in a briefcase when I do take it out.

I just got a refurb K2 yesterday, and I also use the M-Edge Go case (mocha brown).  I really like it as the K2 is very secure in it with the hooks and corner straps, and it's a well padded case without being too bulky/heavy.

But again, I mainly read in bed at night and only take it out of the house for multi-day trips, flights etc. so mines not at much risk.  Prices are low enough now that I don't worry as much as well, compared to when new ones were over $300 etc.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

RichardMW said:


> fancynancy,
> 
> The Kindle 2 was in the Go case both times when dropped.
> First time, from 6 inches, the screen was frozen. It looked like the "dead author" in a cracked mirror.
> ...


I am surprised! I see there are a few recommendations for the Latitude, but I have the Latitude and I don't think it's anymore cushioned than the Go. Of course, the Latitude will stay closed for sure, if that's the issue.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

The noreve and the oberon seem to both be something that have decent drop protection for the kindle built in.  If I were you I would look up kindle case/cover reviews on youtube and look for the ones that show people dropping the item when it's got a kindle in it.  That should help you make up your mind.


----------



## RichardMW (Aug 31, 2009)

I did the search on youtube. Good suggestion, but, none of the reviews I found showed people dropping the Kindle. The only showed how the Kindle fit into the case.



Indy said:


> If I were you I would look up kindle case/cover reviews on youtube and look for the ones that show people dropping the item when it's got a kindle in it. That should help you make up your mind.


----------



## RichardMW (Aug 31, 2009)

This memory foam case looks interesting for protection.
http://www.amazon.com/CaseCrown-Double-Memory-Kindle2-Antique/dp/B001W3RSGI/ref=rsl_mainw_dpl?ie=UTF8&m=A174CY8CR6S3G5
But the reviews seems to say that the Kindle does not fit snugly enough. It slips around.


krystalspin said:


> Search " casecrown memory kindle " on Amazon. The Kindle 2 cases are available with and without a pocket and they also have DX cases. You can read with the Kindle in the case (even though it is well padded) or at home slip it out for reading.


I am also considering some of the neoprene cases for transport. I have one for a notebook computer and that does appear to offer some shock / drop protection.

I also plan on going to a BestBuy this afternoon and physically looking at the m-Edge Latitude and any other cases they carry.
I may finally get one of the bulkier, well padded cases for transporting the Kindle and then remove the Kindle from the case when I use it.

I liked the mEdge Go because of the very good clip on attachment and the fact that you can comfortably read the Kindle in the case. But it only has minimal shock protection.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Vet said:


> The M-Edge Latitude cover is well padded and zips on all sides.


This is what I use. I've only had my Kindle for three weeks though, so I can't vouch for how well it's going to protect my Kindle in the long run, but it seems well suited for the task.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

RichardMW said:


> I liked the mEdge Go because of the very good clip on attachment and the fact that you can comfortably read the Kindle in the case. But it only has minimal shock protection.


It's quite well padded IMO. Only issue I see is there's not strap or buckle to hold it shut, so it could open and still fall on the screen.

Again, I pretty much only use it in bed (and never fall asleep while reading) so it's good enough for me. I just needed something to protect the screen when it's in my brief case that was light enough to read without taking the Kindle out of the case.

But everyone has different needs of course. Like the complaint of the grey felt getting dirty etc. Not a concern for me given my uses, but a very big one if someone reads outdoors a lot etc.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

A good strong case!


----------



## RichardMW (Aug 31, 2009)

I looked at the Latitude case at BestBuy today.
It has slightly more padding than the mEdge Go but does not have significantly more padding than the mEdge Go.
The big difference is the the 4-clip attachment method on the Latitude. 
The Go has 2 clips plus metal attachments that connect to the Kindle. I think that this is more secure than the Latitude.

But, maybe, metal attachments that connect to the Kindle transmit more shock during a fall. That might or might not be the cause for the damage that I experienced.

What do you think?



RichardMW said:


> I also plan on going to a BestBuy this afternoon and physically looking at the m-Edge Latitude and any other cases they carry.
> I may finally get one of the bulkier, well padded cases for transporting the Kindle and then remove the Kindle from the case when I use it.
> 
> I liked the mEdge Go because of the very good clip on attachment and the fact that you can comfortably read the Kindle in the case. But it only has minimal shock protection.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

RichardMW said:


> The big difference is the the 4-clip attachment method on the Latitude.
> The Go has 2 clips plus metal attachments that connect to the Kindle. I think that this is more secure than the Latitude.
> 
> But, maybe, metal attachments that connect to the Kindle transmit more shock during a fall. That might or might not be the cause for the damage that I experienced.
> ...


The Latitude doesn't use "clips", it uses neoprene retaining straps.

The Amazon Kindle covers utilize metal hooks that fit into the tiny holes in the left side of the Kindle. Look at some of the reviews of the Amazon cases on Amazon.com and you will see numerous people who have experienced cracks in their Kindle due to these hooks. May people believe that the cracks happen when the Amazon cover is picked up with the Kindle upside down. Since there is nothing to retain the Kindle on the right side, the weight of the Kindle causes undue stress on the plastic at the location of the tiny holes.

The M-Edge Go utilizes the same type of hooks as the Amazon Kindle covers but adds the same type of retaining straps on the right side of the Kindle that the Latitude uses. This would probably prevent the stress on the hooks by holding the right side of the Kindle if it were picked up while upside down.

I wanted something that completely encloses the Kindle which is why I chose the Latitude. I also was leery of anything that used hooks based on the anecdotal evidence.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I use the MEdge Latitude as well.  I wanted to get away from the hook system that came with my first cover- the Amazon one.  I have my Kindle in a silicone Chaos that covers all but the joystick and the screen.  It is black and I bought that for the contrast.  This then goes in the Latitude.  I bought that because it zips all the way around.  I wanted that protection to carry my Kindle in my purse.  I then found a Vera Bradley bag that has a zipped inside pocket that is the perfect size for the Kindle.
The Oberon covers look beautiful.  I want to have the protection of the case that zips all the way around and the Oberon does not offer that.  That and the price were deal breakers for me right now.  But one day an Oberon maybe.

About that Case Crown cover-- I would never carry the Kindle cord inside the cover, next to the Kindle screen the way it shows it on Amazon.  The Latitude has a pouch on the outside.  For now, the cover and skin I have are working great for me.  I don't know how much protection they offer if I drop my Kindle but it all feels sturdy.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

When I was looking for a case, I stayed away from anything with hinges.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> When I was looking for a case, I stayed away from anything with hinges.


When I first ordered my k2i, I didn't know anything about the hinges so I ordered the black Amazon cover to go with it. I don't use that cover at all due to the hinges, and it is now in its Oberon cover.

I am hoping that the k3 will fit in the same Oberon cover. If it does, then when I buy it and give away the k2i (to a dear friend), I'll give away the Amazon cover with it and put the Oberon on my k3. My friend doesn't really appreciate Oberon covers so he would probably be just as happy with an Amazon cover.


----------



## RichardMW (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback.

I decided to get the mEdge Latitude.
Yes, I don't think it has more padding than the mEdge Go. 
But, I think that the mounting mechanism on the Go, which attached to the Kindle 2 with metal clips that connect into the Kindle is flawed. I suspect that the shock of a fall is transmitted into the Kindle from the attachment clips and that this caused some of the problems. The latitude has 4 corner straps that hold the Kindle in place.

I seriously considered the CaseCrown Memory Foam case. 
I think that it has better padding and shock protection than the Latitude. 
But, the feedback at amazon.com was that the straps that hold the Kindle in place were too big and blocked both the back button and the power on-off button. This would be just annoying every day when reading on the Kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/CaseCrown-Double-Memory-Kindle2-Antique/dp/B001W3RSE0/ref=pd_cp__1

Another interesting choice was the Speck Products DustJacket.
http://www.amazon.com/Speck-Products-DustJacket-Protective-KDL2-DJ-L-BK/dp/B0032DTXDC/ref=rsl_mainw_dpl?ie=UTF8&m=A3SNNXCKUIW1O2
Interesting mounting bracket that left all the Kindle buttons exposed.
But, there was very little feedback on Amazon and I was not able to determine how good the padding protection would be.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

congratulations on your decision.  I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> I just don't have enough cases or bags! Will I EVER have enough?!?!


Of course not! How can one _possibly_ have enough?


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> Of course not! How can one _possibly_ have enough?


eh - they are covers, not shoes...    I'm a guy :shrug:


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't seem to have enough shoes but somehow all I usually need is one purse.  I use it until.  That seems to apply to my Kindle cover too.  Don't know why but it is.  At lease for now.


----------

